
A cool WebDev resource for beginners - arthtyagi
https://dev.to/arthtyagi/the-odin-project-review-4f2c
======
wildrhythms
This article just an endorsement for something called The Odin Project:
[https://www.theodinproject.com](https://www.theodinproject.com)

I randomly clicked through to find a Javascript article. I found an article
titled "OOP Principles", which I expected to contain something about class
instantiation, constructors, the 'new' and 'extends' keywords, etc...

What I found is that the article doesn't contain a single mention of 'new',
'extends', or 'constructor' keywords, and instead loosely ties the term 'OOP'
to DOM manipulation (which it calls a 'DOM function', whatever that is).

[https://www.theodinproject.com/courses/javascript/lessons/oo...](https://www.theodinproject.com/courses/javascript/lessons/oop-
principles)

